# Продам Royal Standard Romance



## andrey.p6 (29 Апр 2019)

Имею продать вот такой аккордеонированный баян/баянизированный аккордеон (выберите кому как больше нравится). Может быть кого-то заинтересует сей прелестный инструмент? Пишите в личку, расскажу подробно что к чему. Состояние инструмента близко к "на Авито такой не найдёшь"))
Если здесь нельзя размещать объявления такого плана, прошу админов сильно не ругаться))


----------



## ugly (29 Апр 2019)

Кнопочный аккордеон.


----------



## andrey.p6 (29 Апр 2019)

ugly написал(а):


> Кнопочный аккордеон.


Совершенно верно! Но очень уж мне понравилось из недавних обсуждений "баянизированный аккордеон")) Так что банальное "кнопочный аккордеон", "профессиональный концертный", "самый лучший в мире по звуку" я уже не стал писать, об этом и так на Авито в каждом объявлении написано. 
Надеюсь, с чю тут у всех нормально.))


----------



## vev (29 Апр 2019)

andrey.p6, 

Музыканизированный инструмент


----------



## Kuzalogly (29 Апр 2019)

А где суть-то? Я так понял, что баян аккордионизированный, продаётся в Магадане за 5 тр. Правильно?


----------



## andrey.p6 (29 Апр 2019)

Kuzalogly написал(а):


> А где суть-то? Я так понял, что баян аккордионизированный, продаётся в Магадане за 5 тр. Правильно?


Как где??? А для кого написано: профессиональный концертный с самым лучшим в мире звуком щастакихнеделают???
А если серьёзно, думаю, кому интересно предложение с точки зрения покупки, напишет в личные сообщения. Ну или здесь напишет, а я отвечу в л.с.


----------



## Kuzalogly (29 Апр 2019)

Какая покупка, если нет товара? Товар- это объект, цена, место, возможность торга и пересыла. 
Из 10 человек, кому интересно (было бы...), только 0,5 человека напишут ЛС. Остальные 9,5 решат что дело мутное, ни цены ни товара...


----------



## vev (29 Апр 2019)

Kuzalogly, 

Цену я удалю...

Все продажи пока обсуждаем в ЛС


----------

